# Hard to Wake Up my 13 Yr Old



## Cajun

I wondered if anyone with a senior GSD has experienced difficulty in waking up their dog. I came downstairs this morning to take the girls out for their routine walk and I couldn't wake up my 13 yr old. I rubbed her neck, tried opening her eyes, shook her but she wouldn't wake up. Her breathing was very shallow as well. I honestly thought this was it for her. She is deaf having suffered two episodes of vestibular disorder. After about 3 minutes I closed her crate. A few seconds later she woke up and seemed perfectly normal. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have a 14 year old aussie who is now deaf, if she's in a dead sleep,,oh yeah, tough to wake her up. I'm like you, I think, "oh my god shes dead or dying!". She'll wake up and be fine..

I'm sure it has something to do with them being deaf as well in a deep sleep..


----------



## Okin

By the time my last dog reached that age she didn't like to wake up. I had the same thoughts many times because when she was younger she would wake me up around 13 she was a deep sleeper. I would wake up and get so afraid she wasn't going to get up but she was just in a deep sleep.


----------



## Cajun

It was pretty scary especially as her eyes were rolled back and her breathing was really shallow. Thank goodness she got up! Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky is about 12 and sometimes to wake him I hav to give him a nudge or apat. It always scares me. Lucky is also a little hard of hearing as well.


----------



## Bridget

I had the same experience with Heidi just the other day. Normally when I open the bedroom door in the morning, she comes right out. No, she was asleep in her bed. I called her name, shook her, nothing. I thought "oh my God, she's dead," and finally she opened her eyes and struggled to her feet. I sometimes believe Heidi is a bit hard of hearing also. She is 12 1/2. Frightening isn't it??


----------



## Cajun

Very frightening. We thought she was on the way out! She was outside this morning chasing around after our 17 month old so it looks like she is around for a while  Here's hoping!


----------



## juliejujubean

I puppy sat a senior and thought he was dead! I was so scared to tell the owners especially since they were on emergency leave for a funeral :-( luckily he was just super into his sleep. He is deaf but still kicking. He is currently living the life of luxury in Hawaii so not a bad place to spend his final days. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest

Over the years I've had a couple times when I had a problem waking an elderly Hooligan up ... fortunately they woke up on their own and were fine. It's frightening when it happens.


----------



## astrovan2487

My 14 yr GSD Shasta has had the same problem recently. She had severe vestibular disorder about a month ago and has almost 100% recovered. I did not think she was going to make it. Wouldn't eat, drink, move on her own, I had to feed her baby food and pedialite with a syringe for a week until she would eat on her own. Now she is fine but her head is still tilted slightly to the right and she sleeps extremely soundly, I usually have to clap loudly or touch her to wake her up.


----------

